

DHI Group Inc. Announces Plans to Sell Slashdot Media - JeremyNT
http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/07/28/1855254/dhi-group-inc-announces-plans-to-sell-slashdot-media

======
2close4comfort
Who knows maybe it can rise from the dead, again.

~~~
smhenderson
One can hope. I found HN because I got sick of /. after a while of Dice owning
it. I tried really hard to not hate just for hate's sake but, man, they really
went out of their way to make it a terrible experience. And I'm not just
talking about beta.

Full confession though, I still visit once in a blue moon to see if anything
has changed. Once the sale happens I'll probably be back to see what happens.
Nice having choices like HN though!

